# Revolution for Ticks/Fleas/Heartworms



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,

I just had a question about revolution. I know this is a topical but is it greasy like some of the others? Also, anyone using it that can give me advice? My breeder has recommended it. I live in Florida and am so afraid of heartworm disease.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ksj123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just had a question about revolution. I know this is a topical but is it greasy like some of the others? Also, anyone using it that can give me advice? My breeder has recommended it. I live in Florida and am so afraid of heartworm disease.


I use Advantix, and don't find it to be greasy.

I don't EVER use combined products, like Revolution, because if the dog has a reaction, you don't know what caused it. So I use Interceptor as a heartworm preventative during the part of the year when we need it. (we live in the north, so only need it for a few months) I dose the Interceptor every 6 weeks, which gives full coverage AS LONG AS you never forget a dose. And I make sure that I never use the Interceptor during the same week as Advantix so that if they DO have a reaction, it is clear which chemical caused it.

Havanese are a chemical-sensitive breed, and you need to be careful.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We use Revolution on Ricky and have never had a problem with a bad reaction, but YMMV. We use Revolution because that is what the breeder was using when she delivered Ricky to us. It is not greasy.

BUT........Ricky went for a bath yesterday. The bather said she found a tick on Ricky's head and removed it. This makes me question the efficacy of Revolution. I am going to research other options when my current supply of Revolution is used.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I use Advantix on Willow (and also used it on my corgi). To me, it is somewhat greasy. I can't compare it to Revolution however. Willow has had no reaction to Advantix. My corgi would seem to be a little itchy on the application spots for a day or two, but nothing severe.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Revolution has only one active ingredient, Selamectin. It is supposedly effective against fleas, ticks, heart worm and ear mites. I say supposedly because it seems nothing is really effective against ticks right now. Reo is on it because all the chewables make him barf. So far he's doing fine with it and it's not greasy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We use Revolution on Ricky and have never had a problem with a bad reaction, but YMMV. We use Revolution because that is what the breeder was using when she delivered Ricky to us. It is not greasy.
> 
> BUT........Ricky went for a bath yesterday. The bather said she found a tick on Ricky's head and removed it. This makes me question the efficacy of Revolution. I am going to research other options when my current supply of Revolution is used.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Revolution and MOST other flea/tick products work to kill the insects AFTER they bite the dog. Only a few repel ticks. (Advantix is one) the theory with the ones where the tick has to bite first is that the tick has to be on the dog for a good 24 hours before it can infect the dog with a disease. That may or may not be the case, but in Kodi's case, he has a bad reaction to the tick bite, itself. He develops a HUGE hard bump where a tick has bitten him. When the swelling goes down (which can take weeks) his hair falls out in that spot. IF the hair grows back, it grows back white. (So he has some nice "Cruella DeVille" stripes on his head!) With particularly bad bites, the hair never grows back at all.

So for him, it's important that we use something that reduces the chance of him getting bitten at all. Nothing seems to be 100% effecrive, but Advantix is the best we've found.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Revolution has only one active ingredient, Selamectin. It is supposedly effective against fleas, ticks, heart worm and ear mites. I say supposedly because it seems nothing is really effective against ticks right now. Reo is on it because all the chewables make him barf. So far he's doing fine with it and it's not greasy.


Good to know. I thought it was one of the combination ones.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I have always used Revolution on Django, it's not greasy but it does smell. Don't put your dogs collar back on right away, let the liquid dry first and no neck rubs for a couple of hours otherwise your hands will smell like Revolution.

My dog has been on it for 11 years.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Revolution and MOST other flea/tick products work to kill the insects AFTER they bite the dog. Only a few repel ticks. (Advantix is one)


I agree that Advantix works well. My corgi was prone to getting ticks and once I started using Advantix, I never once saw a tick on her again.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Keeper had a severe reaction to it, and had every symptom listed except for seizure and death. We had to force food down his throat for weeks because he shook too hard to stand still enough to eat.

Symptoms gradually got better, but it took him a couple of years before he was completely back to his old self.

I can't even remember how long ago that was now. Of course, we had him neutered and he was never used as a stud dog after that. He's enjoying life now, at something like 12 or 13 years old-don't know without looking it up.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

ksj123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just had a question about revolution. I know this is a topical but is it greasy like some of the others? Also, anyone using it that can give me advice? My breeder has recommended it. I live in Florida and am so afraid of heartworm disease.


I live in Florida and i dont use any heartworm preventative. I do test my dogs once or twice a year. I think the heartworm thing is overblown for many dogs. Dogs have so much chemical exposure. Between all of the vaccinations they want you to get, flea control, heartworm and avoiding lawns with all of the chemicals we have down here it is crazy.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Tom King said:


> Keeper had a severe reaction to it, and had every symptom listed except for seizure and death.


Oh, how awful! It is scary using these products, especially when you read to thoroughly wash your hands if you get the product on you and all the other precautions. And then we put it our our beloved dogs! Willow hasn't had a reaction to it. I don't know what's worse, ticks and fleas or the products!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I use Revolution on Scout and Truffles. When Scout was younger I stopped using it because it matted his coat. I don't find it greasy though. It is necessary to really brush the coat before and again after it dries to prevent matting. We always have lots of deers in the yard. After finding two ticks at different times on him I decided to restart it. I have be using it on both dogs without any problems so far.


----------

